# Anal Glands



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar (18 weeks) has been scooting for a couple of days and I saw on another thread that that blocked anal glands were the likely problem. Been on the internet and found several videos explaining how to clear them. Knowing that some groomers do them and it didn't need a vet to carry out the external procedure I decided to try it myself. I know vets can do a more involved internal procedure but that should be left to vets.
Recently we bought a grooming table as we intend to trim Oscar at home (her indoors is an ex hairdresser so confident with clippers). Strung him up on the overhead slings and was amazed to find how easy it was to empty the anal sacs following the advice on the videos. It is not a pleasant task and is a bit smelly but as I pay a minimum £34 consultation charge at the vet it was well worth the effort. Oscar stayed relaxed about the whole thing and has stopped scooting. Result!

If anyone is interested more information here

http://www.ehow.com/how_2053445_clean-dogs-anal-glands.html


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely start to a Sunday morning - but well done you!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Eww you are brave, well done you I gag every time my groomer does my twos anal glands


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I must be a big baby because I read that article and thought I will pay whatever it costs to have someone else do that.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I do my dogs when I bath them  not a nice subject before or after Sunday lunch lol .. but an important part of caring for your doggies


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i have commented a few times on this subject i have Ollie who is 2 1/2 and Millie who is 17 weeks ollies get blocked so i have to do his every 2weeks and Now Millie is the same  i was gonna change food because i thought it was a bit of coincidence .
Ifeed jwb 
lynda


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I do Millie's sometimes, she used to have a lot of problem with hers. But since putting her on NI it's improved greatly. However, I knew she needed them doing a few weeks ago, but just couldn't get any success. So promptly phoned the vets who did it for me - total cost £16.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I've never done Ollie's, should I be concerned? 😬


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

nik dont worry too much they should naturally empty on there own and you would notice when the poo is a little slimy , the signs to look out for are scooting ,biting around the bottom ,and a funny smell wekk a flippin awful smell
lynda x


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for that Lynda, I haven't come across any of those signs at the moment, let's hope it stays that way! 🙏


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Surprised to find some of you ladies being a bit squeamish about this. You seem to happily deal with babies and nappies full of the most disgusting mess that is generally well spread about. We are talking a teaspoonful as opposed to a half pint mug here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

I've bookmarked your link in readiness 😷! It's been a while since I have dealt with a nappy as my 'boys' are in their twenties. No doubt I will deal with it when the need arises 😀.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

If they do nice firms poos, then they empty naturally 

Ian


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooo er never remember this with our boxers when I was a child is it something that is done on a regular basis? And what does scooting mean?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you . . its yucky but I think I could do it . . ugh! Scooting is when they drag their bums on the floor or outside . . Sami did this at 4 months old and we were scheduled for a check up, so let the vet have the pleasure that time with good results. Have not seen him do it since . . wheeeew I think I would choose bath time as the smell is quite rancid!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Question...the link said to inset finger....is there not a way to do this without inserting? I thought there was. Lady gets hers done by the vet


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

So should you do it of have it done by vet regular or just when required? 😷


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady gets it done right now by a vet as required, but she has had many a bout of colitis so she is kind of a special case.
I would prefer to do it at home if I could work it out.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok thanks. Good new know these things as a future owner!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Squeeze binkys anal glands? Hell would have to freeze over


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Squeeze binkys anal glands? Hell would have to freeze over


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i certainly dont go down the insertion route i would say they are at 10,oclock and 2 oclock just under the anus you can feel them bulging if there full but i would say dont just do them unless you know your dog has a problem, the vet showed me its not a pleasant thing to do especially if you get covered in the stuff xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

OMG I am totally squeamish about anal glands! As for inserting a finger I am already feeling quite faint at the thought!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm having hysterics at your repies girls. keep them coming. Brilliant.

What are you like with spiders?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will take poop and anal glands over spiders any day of the week!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

In answer to your question Mo, no you don't have to insert your finger to do it. You can do it entirely externally. Someone posted a video on here somewhere. Once you get your technique right it's easy. 

You lot are so squeamish :laugh: I don't like the smell at all (who would) but it takes seconds and job done. I always do it when I'm bathing them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Clare, yeah I think Kendal posted an external video...I just couldnt' get the hang of it. I don't like the idea of inserting, I wouldn't want them to get an infection or anything because of it.


----------



## Kate.E.P (Aug 9, 2011)

I get incredibly giddy and squemish at anything medical - The idea of blood or anal gland juice freaks me out! 

My two seem to build up a little but then leak out - The smell is awful though - Its normally when we are on a car journey and suddenly the smell of off fish fills the air  thank god for the seat cover....


----------

